# Problem getting the 7-digit pin SKC



## wojzal (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,
I'm asking anybody for help. I've been hopelessly trying to get the 7-digit SKC, date when it was generated, WSC and the Importer number for my immobilizer in Audi A6, that are needed in order to login with the VAG-COM. I've tried a couple of dealers and all of them refused to give me those codes. I don't know what else to try or say.Does anyone have any suggestions and would share them? 
Thanks!


----------

